# Necropsy results



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So, kinda frustrated AGAIN! Got a call from the vet today and the necropsy results came back. She said there was nothing wrong with the baby, nothing that could've been contagious to other babies. Nothing. The vet talked to her avian specialist that they work with in Seattle and she told her it sounds like it may be a husbandry thing. And she wants to talk to me. That's all well and good, I have no issue with that, but I lost that WHOLE clutch for no reason at all? And I'm still losing babies for no reason at all? I'm just getting so tired of seeing the parents try so hard. Bubbles only baby is huge. His crop is huge. I just don't understand it. Nothing can't be killing these babies. The test on the bedding is still pending so we'll see what that says. 

As for the husbandry thing, this could be a possibility but with all three pairs?? That's what confuses me. I mean, with Squiggles I do have questions. We have found the babies upside down underneath her and I think this can be part of the problem her babies are having the first couple days. Two of them had very green looking intestines near the vent and the last one to die pooped a really watery poop. So not quite sure. Hershey, well, I'm not sure she's feeding enough. All the babies died on her watch, I think she may have been starving them and that's what made them weak? Just thinking out loud. But that wouldn't explain why Fuzzy is losing his, when him and Bubbles are being such good parents and feeding their babies. Any advice or tips would be great guys!!! Feeling kinda lost here.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Roxy, I am so sorry. I have no Idea what is going on with your flock, could it be dietary? I hope it gets figured out soon, I know you care about them and have successfully raised and placed babies in the past, and are a responsible breeder.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I know you care about them and have successfully raised and placed babies in the past, and are a responsible breeder.


This is what irks me the MOST...we have been successful in the past so I have no idea. I thought maybe diet, but they get a good diet of seeds, pellets, and veggies. In fact, their diet is better now than when I first started breeding so I'm not quite sure what is up. I feel completely helpless.


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

You might wana try a new bag of food. I have heard of metals and other toxic things come off the machines in the factory and into the food. So it might be just that bag of food that got something in it. But i would have thought that would of showed up on the necropsy.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear the results gave you no answers!  You are trying so hard to figure out what is going on and make things better. At least if you knew WHAT to fix, you could make some changes. I can understand how frustrating that is. 

I know you have probably racked your brain for everything. Lately, my mind seems to be going in the direction of environment for different issues posted. Has there been anything new at all since last breeding season? A new dog or cat that might be making them nervous.. ? More noise in their surrounding? Are they near each other? Maybe they are making each other nervous this time round? I really have no idea how to help.. just trying to throw a few things out there. I wish I had a magic answer for you.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> You might wana try a new bag of food. I have heard of metals and other toxic things come off the machines in the factory and into the food. So it might be just that bag of food that got something in it. But i would have thought that would of showed up on the necropsy.


I did try different food, not by choice but because I was out of their regular food so I bought a different brand. It didn't make any difference and when I went back to their old food the following month that made no difference either. 

Nothing in their environment has changed. The very first year we bred, the boxes were actually attached to their big cage and the babies did fine. This year they all have separate cages. So its not that...poor parenting maybe? At least for one pair. Other than that, I can't really say. This environment is BETTER than before. They have an air purifier and an FSL light and everything. So I can't figure it out.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Maybe mold? In your house or bedding?? The parents have better immune systems,but the babies...


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Hmmm... so when they were all together, they did fine. Maybe there was one pair or one bird that was guiding the others on what to do before? Maybe it will take a clutch or two for them to figure out what to do on their own not having the support system of the others? Just rambling here..


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

There is mold in my bathroom (which I painted over so it wouldn't get worse about a yr ago) and the birds no longer go in there. I honestly suspect that was part of my respiratory issues last year when I lost some birds because I used to give them showers in there. But I no longer do. BUT...if it was mold, that would've been found in the necropsy and it wasn't.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Did the vet save any tissues to send out for analysis? The first thought that cam to mind was aspirgillosis....considering you have did positive changes, and have had a good past history with the pairs.

Do a list...Write down anything as to the environment....such as the mold issues. And also do another list of if you give anything different and daily once babies are close to hatch and hatching.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> The first thought that cam to mind was aspirgillosis.


This is what I figured was wrong last year and so changed the bedding. The body was sent out to an avian specialist to be examined and tissues sent to a lab from my understanding. She said all bacterial tests and fungal tests came back negative. SO, with that being the case, I'm lost lol.

What I have been giving: ACV in water, then when the problems cropped up I was putting probiotics in the water instead which seemed to help some and babies lived longer. The parents are on a seed and pellet diet with cuttle bone and an FSL. Because they were getting pellets I hadn't been giving any egg products. I also cut back on soft foods because they were getting the pellets and two of my pairs (the two with babies actually) devour the pellets like no other. The mold in the bathroom is the only mold I have as of now and the birds are no longer allowed near it. I do provide millet weekly for the parent birds but after a recent post I stop putting it in the nest box and now it goes outside the cage (although my hubby still puts it in the box and I have to move it.) And now I know its not the lethal gene with Fuzzy because his current healthy looking baby is a week old. Anything I'm doing wrong I can fix, I just wish I KNEW what it was...


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh wow! I was really hoping you'd be getting some answers here...I hope you do find out soon or get some positive results from SOMETHING!!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm sticking with the Pau d' Arco til the medicine I ordered gets here then switching to that. If that saves these babies I have now then when I set the first pair up again I will give them this as well. Considering treating the whole flock with the Pau d' Arco...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Here is a picture of Bubbles' baby who decided to open his eyes today. He's getting really big!


----------



## CourtyWilli (Feb 15, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> Here is a picture of Bubbles' baby who decided to open his eyes today. He's getting really big!


Whats that big sack between the legs? o.o

I know cockatiels dont have it when they get older.
Or do they?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They do you just can't see it...that's called a crop and that's where all their food goes when they eat before it goes to the intestines.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*I do provide millet weekly for the parent birds *
---------------------------------------

If you have a black light take the millet in a dark room. If it has any mold or spores on it it will floresce (sp) a bright white where the mold/spores are at. You can get small blacklight bulbs/units from Home Depot or Walmart.


----------



## CourtyWilli (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh, Okay, I was confused. xD


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Whats that big sack between the legs? *
--------------------------------------

The upper sac looking area is the crop which is a wide extension of the esophagus that holds food as the baby digests.

The larger buldge to the abdomen between the legs is the ventriculus, which is like a gizzard, made of hard muscle to grind up or process the food prior to entering the intestines.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> If you have a black light take the millet in a dark room. If it has any mold or spores on it it will floresce (sp) a bright white where the mold/spores are at. You can get small blacklight bulbs/units from Home Depot or Walmart.


O wow...OK I will get that tomorrow after work and do it. Man I'm gonna be ticked if that's the case, I get my millet from a breeder out here in Seattle.


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> Here is a picture of Bubbles' baby who decided to open his eyes today. He's getting really big!


OMG he is adorable  Nice crop!!!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow he is getting big what a cutie ! Hopefully you get some answers soon hun on what's causing your losses


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Is he split to WF? Looks pale yellow, what makes you sure he is a he? I am not disputing you, just curious.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He could definitely be split to WF, both parents are split to it and two of his siblings who didn't make it were visual WF. I call all my babies "he" unless I know for sure (like with Squiggles lil lutino girl) that they are girl. Girls are my favorite but I don't want to get my hopes up thinking I have one for it to turn out to be a boy lol.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aw so cute


----------

